# R311.1 & R311.7.7 2009 nj irc



## tbz (Jun 7, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone or should I say evening,

Have a client that we installed guard & handrail combination on the upper landing and stair exiting the house.  Once you descend down then you are on a landing which you can exit directly out in to the yard.

From that landing you also have the option of turning left and descending down a couple of risers to another landing at which point you can then turn 90 degrees to the left and descend down I believe 6 may be 7 risers to the driveway see picture below.

Per R311.1 the MOE ends at the landing equal with the yard level.  Any additional steps are considered landscaping, (yes/no)

The client wishes not to install a handrail(R311.7.7) on the lower flight of landscape stairs.

My question to all is were do you define per R311.1 the MOE to end and how do you regard the lower stair in the terms of within IRC or not?

As always I thank you in advance - Tom


----------



## TimNY (Jun 7, 2011)

I would not require anything else.  I would recommend a handrail, but when I left you would have an approved installation.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 7, 2011)

I also would accept it, with the same recomendation of a  handrail at the lower stairs. But if that landing accesses a yard, I believe it would be code compliant. JMHO


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 7, 2011)

What TimNY & fatboy says; the required exterior egress shall be positively anchored to the primary structure; beyond bottom landing at grade is not part of the residence. If the ground surface and dimensions comply as a landing; we allow that too.

Others opinions may vary and have it comply as part of the structure.


----------



## JBI (Jun 7, 2011)

Agree without further comment.


----------



## peach (Jun 7, 2011)

we've gone round and round about "landscaping" which is what this appears to be.  However, it appears to be the MOE to the driveway... I'd probably require the handrail.


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks is everything.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 8, 2011)

tbz,

Unless theres an obstacle like an alligator or coy pond preventing you from entering the yard, looks code compliant IMO.

pc1


----------



## cboboggs (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like a compliant installation to me.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 8, 2011)

If a man could convince me this was a landscaping feature, and not the primary stair from the driveway serving the required exit door for the dwelling, I would allow no handrail, or guardrail, serving the lower stair. What is the approach to the home for an elderly visiting neighbor or caller?


----------



## tbz (Jun 8, 2011)

Job saver and others, no one uses the front door, not even visitors is my understanding, the garage is primary, I know not an MOE, however how you enter mainly is key.

As for wheel chair bound people, you would never come through the front.  Not pictured to the right is a 5 riser set of stairs to a landing and then a gentle slope to the double wide door in the rear.

This is how visitors enter, the kids when garage is closed family members and so on because the front is formal not every day use.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice landscaping too :grin:


----------



## TimNY (Jun 8, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> If a man could convince me this was a landscaping feature, and not the primary stair from the driveway serving the required exit door for the dwelling, I would allow no handrail, or guardrail, serving the lower stair. What is the approach to the home for an elderly visiting neighbor or caller?


The hoveround will traverse the lawn much more easily than the stairway


----------



## Jobsaver (Jun 9, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> The hoveround will traverse the lawn much more easily than the stairway


Good point Tim. It does not appear by any count that this house will ever be handicap friendly.


----------

